# Have a look at my (new to me) Ciocc.



## myusernamewastaken (Apr 14, 2005)

Here it is. Mostly ebay parts. Still need appropriate pedals, rather than borrowing the ones from my MTB. 

DA downtube 9spd index shifters, lots of Ultegra bling, Sram chain and cassette, Ritchey cranks, TTT stem and bar. 

Ain't it secksay?


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Yeah man......*

Nice looking bike. I'm rather surprised someone had'nt already posted. Apparently not much traffic on this forum, I guess. At any rate, you got a nice ride there, dude. What year is the frame? I've always liked the "Ciocc" line of cool ass Italian bikes. It would be my next choice!


----------



## myusernamewastaken (Apr 14, 2005)

I was told by the seller it was mid 1990s. 

Yeah, I posted two of these pics on another forum and it had something like 20 replies in the first couple days.

I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## bokchoy8 (Sep 24, 2005)

hey, nice bike...for your pedals, you should go with shimano A520 that way, you won't need to change from your mtb shoes...it works great for me! ps, check out my newly completed Guerciotti in the retro section...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Which Columbus tubing is it? If it's SL or SLX it's probably closer to late 80's or very early 90's, especially with that type of fork crown. 

brewster


----------

